# صناعة الكاوتشوك



## ابو يوسف (2 أغسطس 2009)

اتقدم بهذة المادة العلمية فى صناعة الكاوتشوك مراعيا فيها البساطة للقارئ العربى كما اود ان انوة اننى اقدم هذة المادة فى حدود معرفتى المتواضعة وهى ليست كل صناعات وخامات الكاوتش فى العالم انما مامررت علية وقمت بتصنيعة وقراتة واستفدت منة من اساتذتى الذين علمونى وانتهز هذة الفرصة واشكرهم جميعا.
اولا:--الخامات المستخدمة فى صناعة الكاوتش
1- المادة الخام (المطاط)وينقسم الى(طبيعى-صناعى-ركليم)
2- مواد مفلكنة (كبريت- موادحاملة للكبريت-اكاسيدفلزية )
3- مواد معجلة accelerator
4- موادمنشطة للموادالمسرعة activator
5- مواد مبطئة للموادالمسرعة retarder
6- مواد حافظة لطول فترة العمر(موادمؤكسدة--شموع واقية--موادمقللة لتاثير درجة الحرارة--
مواد ضد غاز الاوزون)
7- مواد مساعدة للتشغيل(مواد ملينة--ببتيزر--بلاستيسيزر--ريزن--زيوت)
8- موادمنعمة softner 
9- مواد مالئة مقوية وراتنجات filler
10- موادمالئةخاملة ومخفضة لتركيز المطاط عضوية وغير عضوية
11- الوان واصباغ ومواد ملونة
12- مواد ذات اغراض خاصة(موادنافخة)spong rubber
13- مذيبات عضوية
14- اقمشة وخيوط
15- مواد لرش الفورم
16- شريط ماندليتة
17- مواد تعبئة وتغليف وكرتون
اود ان انوة ان هذة المواد هى معظمها المستخدمة فى صناعة الكاوتش راجيامن اللة عزوجل
التقدم والازدهارللصناعات عموما والمطاط خصوصا فىالوطن العربىوالاسلامى.
والىاللقاءان شاءاللة فىالمحاضرة القادمةللتكلم عن المطاط الطبيعى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات_


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك الله خيرا على متابعتك موضوعي


----------



## ابوروميساء (2 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو المعذرة 
ارجو شرح طريقة التصنيع الكاوتش
وما هى طريقة عمل مصنع الكاوتش 
وما هى تكاليف هذا المصنع
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جديد في المضمون حفظك الله وزادك أخي الكريم على ماتفيد أخوانك من المواضيع المفيدة ...


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 أغسطس 2009)

*




*​


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## وائل مشاطي (5 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافية بدنا شوي عن طريقة التحضير والا ستفادة من المواد القديمة


----------



## hisham_408 (21 يناير 2013)

بالفعل بدأت تنتشر مصانع عربية فى هذا المجال لكنها لم تصل الى ذات مستوى الدول الاوربية بعد

من الشركات المصنعة المصرية * هيدرونيورابر*


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## محمودالسويسى (28 يوليو 2014)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ولكن هذه الصناعه تتطور بشكل غريب وتدخل مواد اكثر يوم بعد يوم وخاصتا مواد اعاده التدوير وهذا مشروع مربح للغايه فانسبه الربح فيه تتعدى 100/600وتكاليف المشروع بسيطه لا تتجاوز 60000 جنيه مصرى بشرط وجود سياره


----------



## ليلى البراك (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------

